# faded look



## tandjsports (Feb 16, 2015)

hi Im new to the site
I would like to get some help with how to make a print on a shirt look faded


----------



## elusiveprint (Aug 29, 2013)

tandjsports said:


> hi Im new to the site
> I would like to get some help with how to make a print on a shirt look faded


What kind of ink are you using? Water based or plastisol?


----------



## mushroomtoxic (Sep 5, 2013)

you can slice this pie so many different ways, wich to me is determined by the style artwork and type of apparel it goes on.

you can print straight to shirt with no base, and a hard duro, maybe a straight 75

you can also go high mesh 280 or 305, and use a shape or chino base additative, again with a hard duro

you can print a traditional way, with a really good distress pattern applied to artwork. and or mix it up with methods mentioned above

you can also used dulling paste, for a matte finish

or tint thermoline clear, with C3 for a more tone on tone look.


----------



## Ramcat (Jun 24, 2008)

Curable reducer 70% to 30% ink mix, 305 screen (tape very well), small off contact, one pass/ no flood will give you a faded look. I watched the video on graphicelephants.com 
The design I printed looked faded and a different color on every different color shirt.


----------



## Screen Medics (Feb 23, 2015)

tandjsports said:


> hi Im new to the site
> I would like to get some help with how to make a print on a shirt look faded


I would like to thank you for asking this question, I am excited about the responses.

We have done "push through printing" to achieve a faded look. Push Through Printing is when you turn a shirt inside out and print on the inside, when you flip it back to regular the result is a faded distressed imprint. You may want waterbase because the plastisol can be scratchy on the skin. This effect has proven to provide a very realistic faded look.

Please see the link - I think this may be the look you are asking about.

Trending Screen Print Technique : Push Through Print -


----------



## mushroomtoxic (Sep 5, 2013)

Also need to add penatrent addative to your WB to help with the saturation of the ink pulling thru the other side. Mix depends on garmet and look your trying to achieve


----------



## chuckh (Mar 22, 2008)

Why not create the effect you want in your artwork with halftones?


----------



## mushroomtoxic (Sep 5, 2013)

you can with a gradient. there are so many ways to achieve this look which is subject to artwork and style and garment. I would go 65line, and print with a hard duro, on 280 or 305. and reduce my inks with chino, or shape. or just go WB


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

Do DTG. 

Being from the heat press side and reading the DTG posts it seems about 50% of them seem to involve shirts fading after one wash......


----------

